# Custom live tile for interop phone



## osuki9x (Mar 18, 2016)

I am trying to *customize live tile to get an transparent tile* without third party apps. I did succeed to turn some live tile of Windows Phone apps (xap) to be transparent. But I met some difficulties to do the same with UWP app (appx).

*This is how I did it (It succeed on WP app):*

Enable Full system file access for my interop unlock phone
Go to C:\Data\PROGRAMS to file app's folder that I want to customize the tile
Find the tile icon image of that app (.png) (it's often in Assets folder)
Use Photoshop to remove the background of the icon image
Replace the icon image with the new one

But after a while I figure out that there are some app the developers use the transparent icon image and set the background color for the tile. Therefore, instead of turn the icon image to transparent, I need to change the background color code to transparent. I found that the code is in AppxManifest.xml file.

For example: I adjust AppxManifest.xml of Vine app
From 
	
	



```
BackgroundColor="#15CC9D"
```
 to 
	
	



```
BackgroundColor="transparent"
```

*But it doesn't work.* I am not a developer so I may miss something. Anyone can *HELP*?


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 18, 2016)

How you modify files inside appx archive?


----------



## osuki9x (Mar 18, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> How you modify files inside appx archive?

Click to collapse



File inside appx archive is in  C:\Data\PROGRAMS\WindowsApps . I copy file that need to be modified to my PC then adjust it and paste in back in.


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 18, 2016)

Not working because "AppxManifest.xml" is executed when Appx is installed


----------



## osuki9x (Mar 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Not working because "AppxManifest.xml" is executed when Appx is installed

Click to collapse



So if I adjust it and leave it there so when there is an update (mean the app reinstall) will it work or the AppxManifest.xml need to be modified inside the appx archive before installing app?

Are there any hope that I can tweak the transparent tile?


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 18, 2016)

inside the appx archive


----------



## osuki9x (Mar 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> inside the appx archive

Click to collapse



could you please more specific? how could I do it? or could you give me any link that I can follow instruction?


----------



## osuki9x (Mar 19, 2016)

*Vine v2.5.5.0 with transparent tile*

I have succeeded to make Vine (v2.5.5.0) with transparent tile

Rename the extension from .zip to .appxbundle


----------



## osuki9x (Mar 20, 2016)

Anyone help? My solution for that right now is that I unpack, modified the AppxManifest.xml in the appx then pack it and install. But I am finding another way so I can turn the tile to transparent when it's already installed.


----------



## AsvinDG (Apr 2, 2016)

osuki9x said:


> I am trying to *customize live tile to get an transparent tile* without third party apps. I did succeed to turn some live tile of Windows Phone apps (xap) to be transparent. But I met some difficulties to do the same with UWP app (appx).
> 
> *This is how I did it (It succeed on WP app):*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




This is what I've done






you need to change template inside WMAppManifest
below I post edited Path app xap (its not Published in store anymore and its only for Learning purpose)


----------



## osuki9x (Apr 2, 2016)

AsvinDG said:


> This is what I've done
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You change the WMAppManifest then repack the xap right? I believe that WMAppManifest for xap app, the AppxManifest is for appx app. How did you repack the app? Do you know how to pack the Windows 10 Universal app?


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 2, 2016)

AppxManifest is also in Xap 8.1

For Win 10 and Win Mobile 10 you must use "Microsoft (R) MakeAppx Tool version 10.0.xxxxx"


----------



## osuki9x (Apr 2, 2016)

*Fail to deploy*



titi66200 said:


> AppxManifest is also in Xap 8.1
> 
> For Win 10 and Win Mobile 10 you must use "Microsoft (R) MakeAppx Tool version 10.0.xxxxx"

Click to collapse



I successfully pack the Win Mobile 10 app by using MakeAppx ver 10.0.10011.16384 but when I deploy it using WinAppDeployCmd.exe I get an error like this.


```
Windows App Deployment Tool
Version 10.0.0.0
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Opening connection to device at '127.0.0.1'.
Checking remote system architecture...
Installing remote target components for ARM architecture.

Checking for dependencies...
Scanning given package for all necessary dependencies...
Attempting to match dependency: 'Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00'
Dependency not found. Continuing anyway as it might already be installed.
Attempting to match dependency: 'Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.2'
Dependency not found. Continuing anyway as it might already be installed.
Attempting to match dependency: 'Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.1'
Dependency not found. Continuing anyway as it might already be installed.
Sending 'ungdung.appxbundle' to the remote device.

Installing app...
Remote action failed. 0x800B0100
error 0x800B0100: Opening the package from location ungdung.appxbundle failed.
0x800b0100

Cleaning up app package.

Cleaning up remote target components.
Disconnecting.
Done.
```

I believe that I miss something right?


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 2, 2016)

Your appx is not Signed

https://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/library/windows/desktop/jj835836(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## z0m8i3 (Apr 3, 2016)

I have this problem with txt messages too (Messaging app).  When I resize the app, I see the icon I tried to put there, but once it goes static, it turns white and covers all of the png that isn't transparent.  (The 'Send' button is also white-out, too). Same deal with Whatsapp.

Groove was seamless and immediate tile change!

Facebook beta icon easily changed, except the 'Most Recent' tile has a blue background; I removed the color from the tile, saved AppxManifest.xml and reboot the phone, unset the tile and reset - still a blue background.

In my screenshot, I drew a red arrow to the txt messages app, Microsoft app so uninstalling & sideloading isn't an option.


----------



## Ani64 (Dec 18, 2016)

*Remaining steps to do........*

[1] Save the AppxManifest.xml which you edited on phone or sd card.
[2] Open Interlop Tools > Applications > Register a Package.
[3] Browse the AppxManifest.xml and register it. DONE.......

I successfully changed Twitter app background to transparent but not able to do the same with Facebook and Messenger apps(may be bacause the apps are made in a different way)

And heyy.............You can also change the app name (for e.g. MyTube to YouTube) and I did that with WhatsApp Beta but now the app is not opening.

Let me know if you got something beyond this..........


----------

